# Cleaning Roof



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it's pretty darn dirty, what do you use that causes more streaks when it runs down the sides.?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I recently did my inspection and decided I had to clean and reseal the roof (at least around the vents and such). I got my extended handle brush and the garden hose with a bottle of KABOOM (it is NOT a citrus based or petroleum based cleaner) and after spraying it on I rinsed it a bit to make it sudsy. I brushed it and let it stand about a minute or so before rinsing it VERY well. The roof looks as close to new as I could imagine with little elbow grease. Make sure your ladder is sturdy and set properly. My 28KRS took about 2 hrs to wash the roof and let it dry and seal it. The next couple of days will be to actually wash and wax it (wash and wax one side at a time). Good luck in your roof mission









P.S. Be sure to have a nice cold beverage break every 10 minutes or so. Those washings can get tedious and monotonous.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dicor rubber roof cleaner and UV protectant. A tall ladder and a long brush. I do it on cooler days so it wont dry so fast.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ner/prodID=5774

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ant/prodID=6747


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Rubber roof cleaner that you can get at Wal-mart or your local RV dealer or Camping World. I just did a total spring washing yesterday and used Awesome that I got from Dollar General, it worked real well on the roof.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have used a long soft brush and a bucket of water and gentle cycle laundry detergent, such as Ivory Snow or Zero from Woolite. It works like a charm and there are no harmful chemicals in it, and it is also a fraction of the cost of RV roof cleaner.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

**** n span, long handled brush, ladder & hose....4 times a year...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Dicor from camping world or rubber roof cleaner at walmart. I believe its called full timers choice.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Laundry soap like tide or ****-n-span use a long handle brush so you do not need to get on the roof. If you do this on a sunny day wear your sun glasses the glare off a clean roof is very annoying to say the least.

Dicor self leveling lap sealant for any questionable seams.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks all! he went to Russ Dean RV and got a cleaner for rubber roofs, it did a very very good job. I took some pics I will post later to ask some questions.
Thanks again everyone! Tawnya

(ps) for those of you pulling into Toppenish later this week...just follow the glare!


----------

